# Good Bike Fitter in OC



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi all,

I had my bike fitted when I bought my Look 585 two years ago. It was a basic fit, since I only paid $75 for it.

Well, my knees have been bothering me, not that they hurt, but I could feel the cruchiness in my knees. so I thought maybe it's time to find a professional fitter in the OC area. 

Does anyone have any suggestions as to where I can find a good professional bike fitter?

By the way, I ride lots of hills. I don't know if that's got anything to do with my knee problem.

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i got my retul fitting done at aroadbike4u on a one week old bike and the next day went out and did a century super comfortable ride


----------



## fliparagon (Dec 20, 2002)

foofighter said:


> i got my retul fitting done at aroadbike4u on a one week old bike and the next day went out and did a century super comfortable ride


If you don't mind sharing, how much did they charge?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

it was 250 if i remember correctly sometimes they have 10% coupon or whatever and u can do that as well.

they provide pedal analysis as well as VO2 or whatever it's called analysis


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for your input. But first, I will probably get my knees checked out by my doctor to make sure I have not injured my knees. 

I will definitely look into the bike fitter.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Sure. Robert Kahler at Santiago Cyclery in Tustin. This guy knows bike fitting (and bike stuff in general). He used to race. The cost of a pro fit is around $250 and he also has training at his shop. Here's the info:

Location 115 N Prospect Ave 
Phone (714) 544-6091 
Website http://www.cyclingpros.com/


----------



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

*Final Fit*

Jim over at Final Fit (http://www.finalfit.com/) is the man to see. He's located in Fountain Valley. I've been fit by multiple people in OC and he is by far the best. His attention to detail is fantastic and he was able to resolve a fit issue for me that no one else could. He also offers free return visits, which is a real plus as you gain (or lose) flexibility or are looking at new bikes.

He's a great guy to chat with, so I'd recommend you at least shoot him an email or give him a call.

Brian


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Call FinalFit and ask for Jim Manton or go to http://www.finalfit.com. He has been doing my fit for a number of years now and does amazing work. Retul is just one of the many tools he uses.

FinalFit
Address:
17150 Newhope St., Suite 404
Fountain Valley, CA 92708
Telephone: 949 478-2240


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank you all for your input. I appreciate it! I think a proper fit is long overdue for me.


----------

